# Pair of Bookcases



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Just finished up a couple bookcases for my son's room (he's 2). We live in a cape and our furniture is a 'cape' style, lot's of white - the same is true with these bookcases. Boxes are made of 3/4 birch ply, and the frame and top are poplar - which I've always liked for painted projects.

Dado's for the boxes are cut:









box 1 of 2 assembled









M&T cut for the frame:









frame dry fit









Tops made from 2 1x8's joined together with a tongue and groove joint, got to test out my new freud T&G router bit set I got for free as a throw in CL purchase. Worked like a charm...









Both shelves assembled (backs left off to make painting easier)









4 coats of paint and backs attached:









loaded with books and a couple dad-made wood toys


















Fun project, but with all furniture projects, I'm glad everything is outta the shop - have some room again


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice job! They'll be put to good use for a lifetime I'll bet!


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Wonderful job!


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice job pal. They look great.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Ben,
They look right at home. Good job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are great looking shelves. Very well done.

Also, I noticed the cool coloration on your workbench. That's some sweet wood. Walnut, I assume? It really gives great character to the bench.


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work. what is your particular method for M&T?


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job! Love 'em!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

wow - I think I just learned something amazing by checking out the pic of your shop. What a great idea with that picnic table - that's a GREAT outfeed table idea!


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

shopman said:


> Nice work. what is your particular method for M&T?


I have a mortising machine and I use a jet tenon jig on the table saw. BOth work very well and (once setup) make quick of a big M&T job.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice ones.


----------



## L1011 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm building the same thing right now (birch plywood, poplar face frame and top) and I'm wondering what paint type you used. They look great and was hoping to emulate your finish. Thanks!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I really love those shelves. The proportions are right on, and I like the details in the "feet." that taper really adds to the bookcase. Very nice job. Oh yeah.... love the finish too. Care to elaborate how you got that? Did you spray it?


----------



## jlouki01 (Feb 25, 2013)

What kind of moulding is that around the top? Did you make / buy it? 

Those look dynamite!


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

@thegrgyle - the finish is latex paint from HD, I think Behr semigloss w/primer. Brushed on carefully and sanded with 400 between coats. 

@jlouki - the moulding is a basic crown moulding, I don't have the means to mill molding like that, as much I'd like to.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice. I just finished a bookcase this weekend and the wife wants another, so I'm looking at everything I can find on here for bookcases to get design ideas. I really like the moulding treatment on the top, do you have more pictures/description of how you did that?


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

craigwbryant said:


> Very nice. I just finished a bookcase this weekend and the wife wants another, so I'm looking at everything I can find on here for bookcases to get design ideas. I really like the moulding treatment on the top, do you have more pictures/description of how you did that?


The very top is a 3/4" slab of poplar, it was two 1x8's jointed together with a T&G joint, I rounded the edges over with a 1/4" round-over bit. from there it's a simple piece of 1-1/4" crown from the lumber yard. I made sure the crown was smaller than the horizontal pieces of my front frame (which were 1-1/2") so that the frame would peek out below the crown on the front.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...well done. Looks very professional. Did you sign and date the work somewhere so when he grows up he can show off to his kids what grandad made?









 







.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work...well done. Looks very professional. Did you sign and date the work somewhere so when he grows up he can show off to his kids what grandad made?
> .


I did, I try to sign/date everything I make, that's half the fun if making it yourself is putting your name on it.


----------



## jlouki01 (Feb 25, 2013)

What kind of finish did you use?


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Great looking cases, how did you end up attaching the face-frame to the cases.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

nmacdonald said:


> Great looking cases, how did you end up attaching the face-frame to the cases.


Face frame was glued and tacked with an 18ga nailer, and the holes filled with wood mate


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Very neat and looks great. Like the design especially the legs and the moulding. The wooden toys are beautiful too. They are great family heirlooms.


----------

